# Best Budget Truing Stand



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I know the Park 2.2 stand is awesome but I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost. What is the best truing stand for around $100?

TS- 8
Ice Tools
Minoura
Spin Doctor
TS-25
Something else?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Your bike is. You can use any stationary part of the bike to get your reference.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Simple pleasure's Quick True is portable too.
http://www.spbicycles.com/products


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

A used TS2.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

used ts 2 shops are replacing the old ones with the 2.2. 75 would be a great price


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

nov0798 said:


> Your bike is. You can use any stationary part of the bike to get your reference.


+1...add a zip tie to the fork or chainstay and you have a nice truing stand.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

MrCookie said:


> Simple pleasure's Quick True is portable too.
> http://www.spbicycles.com/products


That thing looks interesting. Have you attempted to adjust radial true with it?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> A used TS2.


been trying to ebay one but people will pay nearly as much as what you can get a new TS2.2 for. i've been using a minoura for years and it's worked perfectly but I kinda want something sturdier.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the Ultimate TRS-80R. Got one recently at REI for around $50. Works well with 29er's and the tire can stay on. http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...d+TRS-80R&vendorCode=FEEDBACK&major=6&minor=2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on the TS-8. I bolted mine to my work bench with wing nuts so I can take if off in less than 30 seconds if I need to.


----------



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

*the best truing "stand" also trues rotors*

Hello Bud, the best deal I've found is the morningstar R2.O.C.-TECH which puts a dial indicator on the bike for checking rims and rotors. It is in your ball park cost at $103.

I've found my wheels stay more true now that the spokes are so even. AND it is easy to use- watching the dial taught me more than any book on the subject.

L.Zinn has a video on the tool on utube. somewhere.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Douglas Fir said:


> Hello Bud, the best deal I've found is the morningstar R2.O.C.-TECH which puts a dial indicator on the bike for checking rims and rotors. It is in your ball park cost at $103.


I was looking at he web site and all they have right now is the park dial retrofit kit.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well when bikes had rim brakes you just snugged up your barrel adjusters...

I got an old Minoura that works OK...not something I'd want to use for wheel building but good enough for some basic wheel truing...both laterally and radially.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

We have one of these at the co-op where I volunteer, it's been good to us. very portable too:










https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030340_-1___


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

get a TS2 or stay with the zipties, not really worth buying anything else. 

The simple pleasure tool is great if space is a premium or you need portability.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I decided to not get a truing stand before I built my rear wheel. I just used the zip tie method to get radial and lateral truing. For dish I just used Mike T's method of a inside dimension caliper and the chain stays. I was supplies how well it worked and how accurate I was able to get with this method. It was a little awkward at first but I got used to it.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a TRS-80R, but i usually stay with the zip ties.


----------

